# windows 10



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3766 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1755 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 116 GB (85 GB Free); D: 348 GB (336 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire 5742
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled.

when I switch on, computer goes into 'diagnosing / repairing' ritual..
it does not diagnose nor repair.
it will not boot.
have tried many suggested 'solutions' without success.

background info:
computer came with windows 7 installed.
shortly after I bought it, Microsoft installed the newly introduced windows 10.
OS updates are done automatically.
I do not have installation media.
avast virus protection is installed.
no new programs recently installed.

will be obliged for advise.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You will most likely need a system repair disc to correct this issue. It sounds like your boot file is corrupted.

You can try asking a friend if they have a Windows 10 computer, to make you a repair disc.


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

waqy said:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
> Processor Count: 4
> ...


thank you.


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

i will be grateful if you would please advise how is the OS copied and loaded to my computer.
is it legal ?

waqy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
> Motherboard: Acer, Aspire 5742
> 
> i will be grateful if you would please advise how is the OS copied and loaded to my computer.
> is it legal ?


What's the exact SNID number and serial number on you *Acer Aspire 5742 *laptop?

From what I can determine, that model laptop originally comes with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
Once we can correctly identify yours, we should know for sure.
Does yours have a Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker on the bottom of the case or inside the battery compartment?
If it does, advise us what the exact Windows version is that's on it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that *Acer Aspire 5742*

*SNID: 05109326016.*

*S/N: LXR4F0223805116C4C1601.*

*This is (obviously) a working computer. it originally came with windows 7 and was changed by microsoft to windows 10.*

*the HP computer is the problem.

the Microsoft sticker on the acer that I think is the Certificate-Of-Authenticity gives the following data:
acer group: CO7P201.001
product key: < deleted to stop piracy . >

MORE NUMBERS: X16-96072
DO. 00196-088-243-087*

*waqy*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SNID: *05109326016*
> S/N: *LXR4F0223805116C4C1601*


Those SNID and serial numbers are assigned to an Acer Aspire 5742 laptop which came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.


> it originally came with windows 7 and was changed by microsoft to windows 10
> MORE NUMBERS: *X16-96072*


That Microsoft code is for Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
That Acer Aspire 5742 laptop is running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.
Microsoft cannot upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit to Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.
It can only upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit to Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit would have to be installed in some other manner.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

the only thing I can think of about ' Windows 10 Pro 64-bit was installed in that laptop in some other manner', is an occasion I took for repair and the technician had to reinstall the OS due to a virus problem.

can this be changed back to windows 7 ? it is a satisfactory OS.
then can I use it for the non functional HP computer ?

waqy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What "non-functional HP computer" are you referring to?

Your *Acer Aspire 5742* laptop is what we're dealing with here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

please forgive me.
i did not make matters clear.

i have been communicating with you on my Acer, which is obviously functioning.
the problem is my HP, which is the non functional one.


your advice 'You can try asking a friend if they have a Windows 10 computer, to make you a repair disc' prompted me to ask you about copying the Acer OS to use on the HP .

my apologies.
i hope i have clarified the situation.

waqy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> i have been communicating with you on my Acer, which is obviously functioning.
> the problem is my HP, which is the non functional one.


You submitted a TSGSIU in post #1 for your Acer Aspire 5742 laptop, so we assumed that's the computer you're having issues with.
If you're actually having issues with a HP computer, it needs to be identified.
What is its model name and model number?
What is the exact serial number and product/part number on it?


> your advice 'You can try asking a friend if they have a Windows 10 computer, to make you a repair disc' prompted me to ask you about copying the Acer OS to use on the HP .


Andrew gave you that advice in post #2, not me.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You submitted a TSGSIU in post #1 for your Acer Aspire 5742 laptop, so we assumed that's the computer you're having issues with.
> If you're actually having issues with a HP computer, it needs to be identified.
> What is its model name and model number?
> What is the exact serial number and product/part number on it?
> ...


model name and model number: HP PRO All-in-One 3520 Business PC.

serial number: CZC2496CRK.

product number: C5Y35EA#ABT.

when i referred to advice received, the 'you' was a collective, not specifically you.
i apologies if i offended you (specifically).

waqy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> model name and model number: HP PRO All-in-One 3520 Business PC
> serial number: CZC2496CRK
> product number: C5Y35EA#ABT


According to that serial number, you have THIS *HP Pro All-In-One 3520 PC* which was purchased in December 2012 and which came with Windows 8 Pro 64-bit.
Is that correct?


> when i referred to advice received, the 'you' was a collective, not specifically you.
> i apologies if i offended you (specifically).


No apology is necessary, and no offense was taken.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

flavallee said:


> According to that serial number, you have THIS *HP Pro All-In-One 3520 PC* which was purchased in December 2012 and which came with Windows 8 Pro 64-bit.
> Is that correct?
> 
> No apology is necessary, and no offense was taken.
> ...


I bought it NEW, in sealed HP packing in May 2013; it came with windows 7 [pro ? am unsure] 64.

info that might be helpful:
it had a major problem about 1 year after purchase. the technician could fix it only by reinstalling the OS. he could not identify the breakdown, but assumed it was a virus.

when Microsoft introduced windows 10 they sent it to me.
windows 10 has been regularly automatically updated.
I have the repair disc that I made when I bought the computer. it is clearly marked windows 7 -4 bit.
I have tried to get it to restore the OS, without success.

just a bit more info: I am not a computer expert, just a humble user;
I usually can resolve most problems but some are outside my limited ability.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well the problem with the restore discs is they normally only work if you have the original os. Or if the recovery partition isn't damaged/corrupted.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to serial number *CZC2496CRK*, this is the warranty information on your HP all-in-one.


----------



## waqy (May 17, 2017)

flavallee said:


> According to serial number *CZC2496CRK*, this is the warranty information on your HP all-in-one.
> 
> View attachment 257197


serial no. you quote agrees with the sticker.
product no. you quote agrees with the sticker except for #ABT; the full no. on the sticker: C5Y35EA#ABT.


----------

